# Francis Roberts on the Moral and Judicial Laws



## Travis Fentiman (Mar 20, 2015)

For the first time, puritan Francis Roberts' section on the Moral and Judicial Law from his magnum opus on Covenant Theology (1675) is available in easy to read English:

Roberts - On the Moral and Judicial Law​

Roberts represents the majority puritan viewpoint and argues for the Westminster consensus that while the moral law in Moses continues to oblige all ages, the judicial laws have expired with the state of Israel though their general equity remains. He has some very helpful Biblical insights that distinguish the nature of the Moral law from the Judicial law.

Hope it is helpful.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Mar 20, 2015)

Love reading Roberts.


----------



## aadebayo (Mar 21, 2015)

Will read it. Will it be available in print?


----------



## Travis Fentiman (Mar 21, 2015)

aadebayo said:


> Will read it. Will it be available in print?



Ademola,

I am working on making other sections related to the Mosaic Covenant available from Roberts' magnum opus on Covenant Theology. Specifically, I am working on making available his section on the Mosaic Covenant being part of the Covenant of Grace, where Roberts argues against those who say that the Mosaic Covenant in part republishes the Covenant of Works. That is a longer section.

Once I get some of the other sections available, I will see about getting it published in print.

May God richly bless the evangelism that you do. "Preach the gospel to every creature." Mk. 16:15


----------

